# Humminbird sunshade



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I like my 597ci, but it is exposed to sunlight on my boat and I have to jury rigg a shade all the time. I wonder if there is a more permanent sunshade I could buy or make.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.raptorfishing.com/hu700.html

I have a Raptor on my 997SI. Not perfect but helps alot. The fit is perfect!!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

leeabu said:


> http://www.raptorfishing.com/hu700.html
> 
> I have a Raptor on my 997SI. Not perfect but helps alot. The fit is perfect!!


Thanks. I just sent an order.


----------

